# Commencal Supreme SX



## Stemminator (10. November 2016)

Hallo, 
bin gerade bei Facebook über folgendes Bild gestoßen.  Fake oder Fakt?


----------



## WilliamWaltson (20. Juli 2017)

Fakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (20. Juli 2017)

Hat zwar etwas gedauert bis zum Release aber die Kiste schaut nach einer Menge Spaß aus.

Ich konnte mal den Großen Bruder Probe fahren und fand das Hinterbau Konzept sehr gelungen.


----------



## chorge (20. Juli 2017)

Ich finde es voll geil, dass Commencal auf den Spaß am biken Zug aufspringt, bzw. diesen vorantreibt! 
Erst das Furious als Park- und Spaß-DHler...
Nun das SX als Freerider, das derzeit (außer vielleicht dem Spindrift mit seiner skurrilen Geo) kaum Mitbewerber hat!


----------



## Ozzi (20. Juli 2017)

also mitbewerber gibt es in dieser einst tot-gesagten freerider-klasse schon einige...

sc nomad, pivot firebird, canfield balance, rm slayer, speci enduro, foes mixer und das bereits genannte propain spindrift

wie gesagt, die freeridebikes waren an sich nicht wirklich von der bildfläche verschwunden, man hat sie nur marketing-technisch als "super-enduros" umdeklariert..
klar haben sich die geos geändert um inzwischen damit (auch dank vario-stützen) mehr oder weniger problemlos mal einen berg zu erklimmen..
dennoch sind es in erster linie die erben der 170/180mm parkbikes, welche einst stinky, sx trail, tr250, giant faith und und und.. hießen 

ich finds gut... und vorallem commencal kann man da ein echtes lob aussprechen, eine solche bandbreite an bikes/rahmen zu stellen und das bei doch sehr moderaten preisen im vergleich zur konkurrenz


----------



## FloRider85 (20. Juli 2017)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich finde es voll geil, dass Commencal auf den Spaß am biken Zug aufspringt, bzw. diesen vorantreibt!
> Erst das Furious als Park- und Spaß-DHler...
> Nun das SX als Freerider, das derzeit (außer vielleicht dem Spindrift mit seiner skurrilen Geo) kaum Mitbewerber hat!



Was meinst du mit skurrilen Geo?
Auch schon gefahren das Spindrift?


----------



## chorge (20. Juli 2017)

Ja... ich finds hinten zu lang... Geschmacksache


----------



## FloRider85 (20. Juli 2017)

Skurril ist aber mehr als übertrieben. Ich kenne viele, die mit etwas längeren Kettenstreben sehr gut  klarkommen. Ich finde das Spindrift fährt sich richtig klasse. Aner wie du sagst: Geschmacksache


----------



## chorge (20. Juli 2017)

Ja, war etwas überspitzt... SRY


----------



## FloRider85 (20. Juli 2017)

Alles gut


----------



## 4Stroke (10. August 2017)

chorge schrieb:


> Ja... ich finds hinten zu lang... Geschmacksache



?
Das ist sogar kürzer als das Meta Am an der kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (11. August 2017)

Hab ja auch nie gesagt, dass mir das Meta liegen würde... ich steh beim Enduro einfach auf Kettenstreben <430...


----------



## 4Stroke (13. August 2017)

Entsteht durch diese Umlenkung der Kette eigentlich beim Pedalieren ein ständiges Geräusch wenn die Kette da über die Schiene läuft?


----------



## Stemminator (13. August 2017)

Habe beim Downhiller nichts störendes feststellen können, fand das Rad im gesamten sogar sehr leise.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. August 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Habe beim Downhiller nichts störendes feststellen können, fand das Rad im gesamten sogar sehr leise.



Läuft das über eine gleitschiene oder über ein kugelgelagertes ritzel?


----------



## 4Stroke (23. August 2017)

Hat jemand dieses rad mal gesehen und kann mir sagen über was die Kette läuft und ob diese Umlenkung Kraft frisst?

Edit: gerade auf bei YouTube gesehen das die Kette über ein ritzel geführt wird


----------



## Stemminator (24. August 2017)

Sorry, hatte nicht gesehen das du geschrieben hast aber die antwort hast du ja nun. Fand die Umleitung der Kette recht "geschmeidig"  und nicht spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigwelle (19. September 2017)

Hallo,

bin der Basti und neu hier. Kurze Frage. Hat jemand das bike schon? Oder schonmal gefahren?
Hab starkes Interesse an dem Bike aber ich komm mit den Größen nicht klar. Bin 180cm, 86kg, Schrittlängee 85,5cm.
Das L kommt mir extrem lang vor. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Mfg


----------



## Fluhbike (3. Oktober 2017)

testberichte gibts auch noch keine?


----------



## iceis (3. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## Alex233 (24. Oktober 2017)

Das V4 Supreme ist seit 3 Jahren am Markt, hat nen WM Titel und etliche Worldcups gewonnen und trotzdem wird hier gemutmasst obs funktioniert

Fahr das Gerät jetz seit fast 2 Monaten (30 tage in BC, dann Schladming, Brandnertal, Fiss und etliche Endurotouren über 1000+ hm und teils 50+km.

Natürlich klettert ein 12 kg 160er Enduro minimal besser, natürlich lässt sich jedes Rad ohne diese Raderhebungskurve leichter in den Manual ziehen. Natürlich kann die Reibung nicht so niedrig sein wie bei ner XTR Kombo ohne Umlenkung....

Aber ernsthaft, who gives a shit...
Momentan kommen nur Pivot, Propain und das 170er Nomad IN DIE NÄHE des Speeds den das Teil aufbauen kann. Genug Kraft und a weng skills vorrausgesetzt springt man nach kurzer Eingewöhnung alles was man sonst mit dem DH bike macht. Auch das dranbleiben an den Kumpels ist mit etwas mehr Festhaltekraft ohne weiteres möglich. Dies ist definitiv das schnellste "super" Enduro am Markt und ich komm viel zum Radln testen. Bergauf lässt es sich top treten (75°Sw), ist in meinem Aufbau ned schwer mit 14,8 kg und verhält sich in der Ebene komplett unauffällig. 

Fast vergessen: Grösse ist M bei 177 mit 32mm Vorbau

Wisst ihr noch als alle den perfekten Freerider haben wollten? Jetz könnt ihr ihn kaufen...


----------



## Stemminator (24. Oktober 2017)

Hast du zufällig mal den Rahmen gewogen? 

Lg


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Oktober 2017)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Das V4 Supreme ist seit 3 Jahren am Markt, hat nen WM Titel und etliche Worldcups gewonnen und trotzdem wird hier gemutmasst obs funktioniert
> 
> Fahr das Gerät jetz seit fast 2 Monaten (30 tage in BC, dann Schladming, Brandnertal, Fiss und etliche Endurotouren über 1000+ hm und teils 50+km.
> 
> ...



Schickes bike



Hoffe das im Frühjahr das bike noch nicht ausverkauft ist. Weiss jemand ob das März noch zu kaufen sein wird?


----------



## Alex233 (24. Oktober 2017)

Hab den rahmen ned gewogen, aber 4 kg kommt hin. 
Also keine Ahnung wie die sich hier verkaufen oba in Kanada waren die anscheinend schnell weg. 

Grad geschaut: Momentan sind hier alle grössen vom Komplettbike auf Lager, beim Rahmen allein wirds wohl schon eng...


----------



## iceis (24. Oktober 2017)

Die meisten werden es halt handhaben wie bisher, 1 DH radl und dann eben zusätzlich ein radl welches dem Einsatzzweck am Hometrail oder der Touren die gefahren werden entspricht.
Nimmt man stattdessen ein SX hat man kein vollwertiges DH-Geschoss aber auch kein reinrassiges spritzigeres Enduro.
Schön anzusehen find ichs trotzdem und Spaß machts damit sicher genug.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. November 2017)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Das V4 Supreme ist seit 3 Jahren am Markt, hat nen WM Titel und etliche Worldcups gewonnen und trotzdem wird hier gemutmasst obs funktioniert
> 
> Fahr das Gerät jetz seit fast 2 Monaten (30 tage in BC, dann Schladming, Brandnertal, Fiss und etliche Endurotouren über 1000+ hm und teils 50+km.
> 
> ...



Hört man eigentlich wie die Kette über die Umlenkung läuft?
Würde mich mal interessieren. Ist da eine gleitschiene oder ein ritzel?


----------



## Alex233 (2. November 2017)

Ist ein massives Ritzel und am Sx hör ichs minimal in den leichtestens Gängen. Mein Supreme in Singlespeed ist 100% geräuschlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum auf der commencal Homepage das sx in der Geo Tabelle auch als xl zu finden ist?
Zu kaufen gibt es kein xl.

Vom reach her würde mir ein L Bei 190 cm noch passen, allerdings ist das sattelrohr 2cm kürzer im Gegensatz zu meinem alten bike.


----------



## Ozzi (11. November 2017)

klar gibts die karre in XL... ist aber derzeit ausverkauft, also musst du auf die 2018er produktionscharge warten


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> klar gibts die karre in XL... ist aber derzeit ausverkauft, also musst du auf die 2018er produktionscharge warten



Wenn ich die e Mail von commencal richtig deute wird es kein Supreme sx in xl mehr geben bzw. es sei unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## DerohneName (12. November 2017)

Passt ins SX auch ein Stahldämpfer rein?


----------



## Alex233 (12. November 2017)

Ja, Stahlfeder passt natürlich. 

Wenn der Reach passt nimm eine 150 oder 180er Stütze und gut is.


----------



## DerohneName (12. November 2017)

Oh das ist ja ideal- bei den Metas Am/SX haben sie leider nicht gepasst. 


Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob Propain Spindrift oder das Supreme SX.... schwere Entscheidung


----------



## 4Stroke (12. November 2017)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Ja, Stahlfeder passt natürlich.
> 
> Wenn der Reach passt nimm eine 150 oder 180er Stütze und gut is.



Also mein Meta hat einen reach von 449mm. Es ist schon sehr kompakt und ich hätte am liebsten einen xl rahmen.
Das sx hat bei L einen reach von 467mm.
Dh 18mm mehr. 

Aber -2cm am Sattelrohr. Ich fahre jetzt am Meta die Stütze schon sehr weit raus.
Das könnte eng werden:/.


----------



## Fluhbike (13. November 2017)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-supreme-sx-review.html

test auf pinkbike...


----------



## Fluhbike (13. November 2017)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Ja, Stahlfeder passt natürlich.
> 
> Wenn der Reach passt nimm eine 150 oder 180er Stütze und gut is.


wie ist eigentlich die steifigkeit? mein meta v4 ist doch langsam etwas soft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex233 (14. November 2017)

Steifigkeit entspricht dem V4 Supreme, fühlt sich 1:1 an wie ein Downhiller.


----------



## Stemminator (24. November 2017)

Bei Probikeshop.com gibt es gerade 15% auf das Supreme SX als Komplettrad (auch in XL). 



Stemminator schrieb:


> GX Eagle Komplett Gruppe für 330,43€ (Code:BF2017)
> Link: https://www.probikeshop.ch/de/de/gruppe-sram-gx-11-fach-einfach/121692.html
> 
> Commencal Meta V4.2 2018 in Shiny Red (in Europa sonst nur als Komplett Bike erhältlich!)  für 868,00€ (Code: BF2017)
> ...


----------



## Force325 (24. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Bei Probikeshop.com gibt es gerade 15% auf das Supreme SX als Komplettrad (auch in XL).



Das kostet nur 3000 Euro noch:O
Schade das es im Test so kritisiert wurde wegen der sich lösenden schrauben


----------



## 4Stroke (24. November 2017)

Ist der Shop seriös???
Sind ja schon starke rabatte.


----------



## Stemminator (24. November 2017)

https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.probikeshop.net

Habe nichts negatives finden können!


----------



## 4Stroke (24. November 2017)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Das V4 Supreme ist seit 3 Jahren am Markt, hat nen WM Titel und etliche Worldcups gewonnen und trotzdem wird hier gemutmasst obs funktioniert
> 
> Fahr das Gerät jetz seit fast 2 Monaten (30 tage in BC, dann Schladming, Brandnertal, Fiss und etliche Endurotouren über 1000+ hm und teils 50+km.
> 
> ...



Halten deine schrauben noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (24. November 2017)

loctide soll bei lockernden schrauben helfen 
man man 

achja... bei probike kann mam bedenkenlos kaufen... hab ich schon mehrfach
derweil gerade ein furious in der race ausstattung ^^


----------



## 4Stroke (24. November 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> loctide soll bei lockernden schrauben helfen
> man man



Rein interessehalber ob es alle Modelle gleichermaßen betrifft.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Bei Probikeshop.com gibt es gerade 15% auf das Supreme SX als Komplettrad (auch in XL).



Also ich habe jetzt dort das Supreme SX bestellt.
Hoffe das alles gut geht.


----------



## Fluhbike (24. November 2017)

ich wilö erst die kinderkrankheiten weg haben. kaufe sohl so im maien...


----------



## Force325 (24. November 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> ich wilö erst die kinderkrankheiten weg haben. kaufe sohl so im maien...



Welche?
Kabelführungen sind komplett überarbeitet. 
Das bike gibt es schon ein paar jahre.
Jetzt nur als freerider.


----------



## Fluhbike (25. November 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Welche?
> Kabelführungen sind komplett überarbeitet.
> Das bike gibt es schon ein paar jahre.
> Jetzt nur als freerider.


irgendwo klemmts immer...


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2017)

Passt ins sx eigentlich auch ein stahlfeder Dämpfer?


----------



## Ozzi (25. November 2017)

natürlich 

edit: hups ich ging jetzt vom supreme sx aus...
beim normalen sx is das glaub ich ne fummlige sache, je nach ausgleichsbehälter des dämpfers... es gibt im netz einige bilder von meta sx mit coil dämpfern.. es geht aber immer sehr knapp zu..
denke mal die beste option eines coildämpfers fürs sx wäre der cc inline coil .. der dürfte ihne probs passen


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> natürlich
> 
> edit: hups ich ging jetzt vom supreme sx aus...
> beim normalen sx is das glaub ich ne fummlige sache, je nach ausgleichsbehälter des dämpfers... es gibt im netz einige bilder von meta sx mit coil dämpfern.. es geht aber immer sehr knapp zu..
> denke mal die beste option eines coildämpfers fürs sx wäre der cc inline coil .. der dürfte ihne probs passen



Also hier geht's mir rein ums Supreme sx .


----------



## Alex233 (25. November 2017)

Also des betrifft am Anfang alle Schrauben, unbedingt mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Loctite regelmàssig kontrollieren va den hinteren Dämpferbolzen. Nach 2 Monaten bleibt dann plötzlich Alles fest. Muss sich wohl erst setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2017)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Also des betrifft am Anfang alle Schrauben, unbedingt mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Loctite regelmàssig kontrollieren va den hinteren Dämpferbolzen. Nach 2 Monaten bleibt dann plötzlich Alles fest. Muss sich wohl erst setzen



Welche festigkeitsstufe hast du beim loctite verwendet?


----------



## DerohneName (25. November 2017)

Ich bitte um nen Erfahrungsbericht wenn das Supreme da ist  @4Stroke 


In das Meta SX passen aber keine Stahldämpfer rein @Ozzi - auch keine großvolumigen Luftdämpfer- das wird an der Kettenstrebe viel zu eng.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2017)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich bitte um nen Erfahrungsbericht wenn das Supreme da ist  @4Stroke
> 
> 
> In das Meta SX passen aber keine Stahldämpfer rein @Ozzi - auch keine großvolumigen Luftdämpfer- das wird an der Kettenstrebe viel zu eng.



Es wird einen kompletten Erfahrungsbericht inkl. Bilder geben .


----------



## DerohneName (25. November 2017)

Perfekt, sag mal wieviel hast du jetzt fürs Komplettbike bezahlt?


----------



## luftschaukel (25. November 2017)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Welche festigkeitsstufe hast du beim loctite verwendet?



Mittelfest natürlich, willst das ja auch mal
wieder ohne Probleme lösen können.


----------



## Force325 (25. November 2017)

Damals an meinem Meta sx hatte ich das auch. Nach 200km habe ich alle schrauben nachgezogen. Ohne loctite. Komischerweise war dann für immer ruhe. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass sich das Material setzt.
Hatte ich aber auch bei anderen herstellern. An meinem G*** regelmäßig. Hab sie dann geklebt und es war ruhe.


----------



## Ozzi (25. November 2017)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich bitte um nen Erfahrungsbericht wenn das Supreme da ist  @4Stroke
> 
> 
> In das Meta SX passen aber keine Stahldämpfer rein @Ozzi - auch keine großvolumigen Luftdämpfer- das wird an der Kettenstrebe viel zu eng.



hab zwar kein sx bislang in den händen gehabt, aber kann ich mir nich vorstellen... ein inline coil ist kaum breiter als aktuelle luftdämpfer.. müsste doch reingehen oder?

achja:



 
also... niemals "nie" sagen 
wad nisch passt, wird passend gewürscht 
is ja an sich auch egal... ging ja ums supreme sx


----------



## DerohneName (25. November 2017)

Ach ja stimmt, der Vanilla passte rein .  Bei allen anderen geht sich das mit Feder und Hinterbau nicht aus, beim Inline Air ists schon sehr knapp mit etwa 1-2mm Freiraum. 

Bezüglich Supreme SX: Stört die sich ändernde Geometrie+ Kettenstrebe sehr beim fahren? V.a. wie ist das bei sprunglastigen Strecken?


----------



## 4Stroke (27. November 2017)

Status versendet.
Allerdings kann das angegebene Gewicht was bei ups steht nicht stimmen, es sei denn es ist das falsche Fahrrad drin :/.
14.2kg gesamtgewicht^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (27. November 2017)

Das wäre wohl ein bisschen zu wenig 

Bin echt auf deine Erfahrungsberichte gespannt. Habe mich eigentlich schon fürs Last Coal entschieden, da das Supreme nicht sehr verspielt sein soll sondern eher alles frisst was in den Weg kommt- aber vielleicht siehst du das anders.


----------



## iceis (27. November 2017)

Naja du kannst es ja auch einfach straffer fahren damit du die 180 nicht ausnutzt, aber dann wärs halt auch die eigentlich eher verkehrte Radwahl.


----------



## 4Stroke (27. November 2017)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl ein bisschen zu wenig
> 
> Bin echt auf deine Erfahrungsberichte gespannt. Habe mich eigentlich schon fürs Last Coal entschieden, da das Supreme nicht sehr verspielt sein soll sondern eher alles frisst was in den Weg kommt- aber vielleicht siehst du das anders.



Nicht so verspielt!? 





Bericht folgt. Werde aber erst am Wochende aufs Rad kommen.


----------



## DerohneName (27. November 2017)

Table-Top geht mit fast jedem Rad. 

Das nächste Rad soll halt meinen DHler ersetzen aber auch für Touren hinhalten...das Coal soll halt echt gut gehen .... ein Vergleich ist hier in Wien leider ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit


----------



## 4Stroke (29. November 2017)

Los geht's...
Die lange Reise hat der Karton nicht ohne Blessuren überstanden 
Zum Glück ist der "Inhalt" einwandfrei in Ordnung.


----------



## DerohneName (29. November 2017)

Solange es nur die Kiste ist  

Bin schon auf deine Eindrücke gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (29. November 2017)

geilo! nur bei dem wetter


----------



## Ozzi (29. November 2017)

deiner auch???????

also entweder haben sie bei ups schon deutlich vor weihnachten die schnauze voll und gehen mit den lieferungen um wie sau... oder aber commencal hat ein verpackungsproblem? :/

hier mal vom furious.. welches an der wippe einen lackschaden davon getragen hat...



 

 
die fox40 die sichtbar war, hat zum glück keine schäden


----------



## 4Stroke (29. November 2017)

Weiss jemand wo es eine passenden Carbon Fender für hinten zu kaufen gibt? Der vom Supreme dh soll wohl auch an das sx passen, jedenfalls sind Bohrungen vorhanden.


----------



## DerohneName (29. November 2017)

Direkt bei Commencal:
https://www.commencal-store.de/mudguard-for-dh-v4-c2x19998982 

Obs der Carbon ist weiß ich nicht- sieht aber danach aus 

Im Commencal Store gibts allgemein alles für Bikes zu kaufen- von Lagern bis hin zu Schutz etc.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Dezember 2017)

Schonmal ein erster Eindruck was die schrauben betrifft. Im Test heisst es:


> Die Schrauben sind aufgrund des Hinterbau-Konzepts teilweise sehr schwer zu erreichen, was ein Nachziehen zusätzlich erschwert.


Vergeblich habe ich nach diesen schwer erreichbaren schrauben gesucht.

Ok, ich habe nur exakt 1 gefunden und zwar die am Dämpfer - untere Aufnahme. Aber um diese zu lösen wenn ich den Dämpfer ausbauen/einbauen muss gestaltet sich ziemlich easy. Einfach dabei auf den sattel setzen und man kommt ohne Probleme dran zum nachziehen, oder Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und etwas zusammenschieben.

Warum im Test von schwer erreichbaren schrauben  (mehrzahl) die Rede ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner erster Eindruck...
Schon auf dem Weg zum Trail fällt auf, wie angenehm sich das Bike Pedalieren lässt. Ein Blick auf den Dämpfer und umlenkhebel im uphill zeigt, wie antriebsneutral der hinterbau arbeitet. Wippen Fehlanzeige. Testhalber dennoch mal den easy zu erreichenden Hebel am Dämpfer auf Position 3 gestellt, hier rührt sich dann wirklich nichts mehr beim normalem Pedalieren. Als notwendig habe ich es aber nicht empfunden. Die Gabel lässt sich ebenso blockieren. Auch kann ich den  Eindruck nicht ganz teilen, dass das bike gefühlt von hinten getreten wird. Da gibt es aber definitiv noch andere bikes, bei denen das wirklich so ist. Der sitzwinkel ist recht steil und macht es sehr angenehm, die Bezeichnung sehr zentrale sitzposition für einen freerider trifft es da eher.

Vielleicht schreibe ich keine bestzeiten im uphill, aber wenn ich so gut ein 180mm bike bergauf Pedalieren kann, dann hat hiermit für mich das 160mm enduro ausgedient, weil der fahrspass einfach enorm zunimmt. Das Rad ist schnell und vermittelt mir auch bei zügigerem Tempo auf dem Trail viel sicherheit. Einfach genial ist, selbst im ruppigen Gelände, wie ruhig das Rad ist. Man hört wie die Reifen über den Boden bügeln, den freilauf...sonst nichts!

Das bergabfahr-feeling ist deutlich näher an meinem damaligen downhillbike, satterer und wie schon erwähnt sicherer. Nicht zu guter letzt durch den flacheren lenkwinkel. Im Vergleich hat auf downhilllastigen trails keines meiner bisherigen enduros hier mithalten können. Natürlich ist das Supreme sx auch deutlich agiler als ein reines downhillbike. An die Funktion des Hinterbaus habe ich mich sehr schnell gewöhnen können und die Vorteile weiss ich nun zu schätzen. Verlängerter radstand hin oder her, wo mein Meta in die Kurve kam, so kommt nun auch mein Supreme sx um die Kurve.

Auch wenn einige der Ansicht sind, "bei Hersteller x bekomme ich aber fürs selbe Geld die und die bessere Ausstattung dabei etc.". Ja mag sein, aber wenn man mal einen Blick auf den Rahmen wirft wird auch klar, dass das Supreme sx deutlich aufwendiger gebaut/verarbeitet ist. Die innenverlegten züge sorgen für eine schöne cleane optik. Überrascht hat mich auch die sehr gute bremsleistung. Offenbar hat der Code Sattel mehr Power als die der guide.
Einen minuspunkt vergebe ich jedoch für die lackqualität, der deutlich kratzempfindlicher scheint als von anderen herstellern. Zudem hätte man ruhig hinten einen Fender ab Werk verbauen/beilegen können, gerade bei matschigen bedingungen.

Der Rest wird sich auf den nächsten Kilometern zeigen.

Bilder folgen...


----------



## Force325 (7. Dezember 2017)

Seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer des sx.
Drehmoment an meinem neuen Supreme sx habe ich gecheckt. 
Alles war in der Norm zw. 10 und 15nm. Mir fiel auf das loctite an den schrauben zu sehen ist. Ich würde gerne einfach um ein lösen zu vermeiden nach dem ausgiebigen einfahren die schrauben mit mittelfesten loctite behandeln. 
Aber ich kann doch nicht einfach eine Schraube rausgehen einschmieren und wieder reindrehen, denn so könnte es zu verspannungen kommen und die Gewinde, so weiss ich es von anderen bikes sind super empfindlich. 
Wie gehe ich denn da vor, welche Reihenfolge halte ich ein? Oder ist meine Sorge unbegründet?


----------



## Fluhbike (9. Dezember 2017)

wir wollen bilder!


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> wir wollen bilder!



Das Wetter spielt zurzeit leider noch nicht mit .


----------



## Force325 (13. Dezember 2017)

Für alle die Interesse am SX haben, schaut mal bei crc vorbei. Ist reduziert und ein paar wenige sind noch auf lager. Derzeit noch in allen verfügbaren Größen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (13. Dezember 2017)

der orginialpreis ist viel zu hoch...


----------



## Force325 (13. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> der orginialpreis ist viel zu hoch...



Nö. 3699 durchaus angemessen.
Die Parts sind brauchbar. Gabel Dämpfer top. Der Frame hat schöne Details und ist aufwendiger verarbeitet als manch anderer.


----------



## Fluhbike (13. Dezember 2017)

ja aber das ist auf der commencal seite der originalpreis. nicht die bei crc angegebenen 4700... d.h. die reduktion ist reiner beschiss.


----------



## Force325 (13. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> ja aber das ist auf der commencal seite der originalpreis. nicht die bei crc angegebenen 4700... d.h. die reduktion ist reiner beschiss.



Da steht 4299.
Man sollte sich natürlich schon vorab etwas informieren. Meinte den Rabatt auch nicht auf den bei crc alten genannten preis.


----------



## Fluhbike (14. Dezember 2017)

Ok habs gesehen 250 euro billiger! 
Euros im kopf umrechnen ist schwierig


----------



## Ozzi (14. Dezember 2017)

bräuchte für nen späteres projekt nur den xL rahmen... hat wer bock auf die teile?


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Dezember 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> bräuchte für nen späteres projekt nur den xL rahmen... hat wer bock auf die teile?



Wenn der preis stimmt wirst du sowas jederzeit los 

Was hast du denn geplant?


----------



## Ozzi (14. Dezember 2017)

hab noch keinen aufbau im kopf... aber ich hab so langsam eine art sammelsucht zu commencal rahmen entwickelt 

ich denke es wird auch im sommer wieder ein update für der rahmen geben.. oder zumindest eine neue color-range 
.. ich bleib auf jeden fall in lauerstellung ^^


----------



## Fluhbike (15. Dezember 2017)

weisst du was genaueres mit dem update? bin auch in lauerstellung. was ich nicht begreife: die a la carte varianten sind extrem teuer oder wie? wenn ich das bike gleich aufbaue aber bremse, griffe und sattel weglasse bist du locker über 4000? hat mal wer probiert einzelne teile einfach wegzulassen, und wie hat sich das auf den preis ausgewirkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Force325 (15. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> weisst du was genaueres mit dem update? bin auch in lauerstellung. was ich nicht begreife: die a la carte varianten sind extrem teuer oder wie? wenn ich das bike gleich aufbaue aber bremse, griffe und sattel weglasse bist du locker über 4000? hat mal wer probiert einzelne teile einfach wegzulassen, und wie hat sich das auf den preis ausgewirkt?



Der Rahmen basiert im Prinzip auf dem dh v4.2. D.h. im Grunde ist schon ein Update vorhanden vom v4. Die zugverlegung ist beim sx sowie beim v4.2 super gelöst. 
Ob es mal mehr farbauswahl gibt müsstet ihr mal bei commencal selbst fragen. 

Warum a la carte? Der Custom Aufbau ist sehr teuer. Komplettbike kaufen und bei Bedarf Teile verkaufen/austauschen.

Bin vom neuen rs Dämpfer in Kombi mit dem Rahmen echt positiv überrascht, gleich wie von der Lyrik. Bin vom Debon wir und pike umgestiegen. Also das Fahrwerk ist spitze. Konnte bislang an den Parts noch nichts finden was sich lohnen würde zu tauschen, selbst die Bremsen, wo ich voreingenommen war, haben mich positiv überrascht. Ausreichend Power trotz meines höheren Gewichts. Welche parts sagen euch denn nicht so zu?


----------



## Fluhbike (15. Dezember 2017)

wie gesagt bremse (brauche shimano), grips (renthal), sattel (ergon), allenfalls kassette (trs+)... sonst passt das schon nicht schlecht. die gx parts würde ich jetzt auch nicht selber wählen aber sollte ja funktionieren, hauptsache sram. die ride alpha sachen funktionieren auch, reifen perfekt, federung perfekt, laufräder keine ahnung (formula hubs bin ich skeptisch aber was solls). reverb ist auch gut. pedalen ht... das meine einschätzung


----------



## Force325 (15. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> wie gesagt bremse (brauche shimano), grips (renthal), sattel (ergon), allenfalls kassette (trs+)... sonst passt das schon nicht schlecht. die gx parts würde ich jetzt auch nicht selber wählen aber sollte ja funktionieren, hauptsache sram. die ride alpha sachen funktionieren auch, reifen perfekt, federung perfekt, laufräder keine ahnung (formula hubs bin ich skeptisch aber was solls). reverb ist auch gut. pedalen ht... das meine einschätzung



Komplettbike umbauen/verkaufen
Reifen sind bei mir direkt runter.
Wollte erst Lenker und vorbau tauschen, hat sich jedoch erstmal erübrigt. Gewicht passt, Optik und fahrgefühl.


----------



## Fluhbike (15. Dezember 2017)

bin mir auch noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich nicht doch was "konventionelles" wie n devinci spartan oder so holen soll. wie ist das gefühl beim fahren, kommt man sich mit der umlenkung und so nicht doof vor? geil ist halt das man quasi ein downhillbike fährt, als ergänzung zu meinem meta trail eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Force325 (15. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> bin mir auch noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich nicht doch was "konventionelles" wie n devinci spartan oder so holen soll. wie ist das gefühl beim fahren, kommt man sich mit der umlenkung und so nicht doof vor? geil ist halt das man quasi ein downhillbike fährt, als ergänzung zu meinem meta trail eigentlich perfekt.



Wie doof vor? Ich denke die positiven Eigenschaften wurden schon ausgiebig genannt. Geschmackssache, ich finds geil...
Man spürt beim Pedalieren nichts das was anders wäre. Nur bergab in den Ohren das es ruhig ist .


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Dezember 2017)

Ein paar Bilder mit dem Smartphone, Wetter und lichtbedinungen sind zurzeit nicht optimal, bald gibt's bessere .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (16. Dezember 2017)

top!


----------



## Fluhbike (18. Dezember 2017)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-announces-new-supreme-dh-the-first-production-29-dh-bike.html

hier haben sie die linkage angepasst. die vorteile gingen wohl auch für 27.5... ob soe das sx nochmal anpassen?


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Dezember 2017)

Edit


----------



## Force325 (18. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-announces-new-supreme-dh-the-first-production-29-dh-bike.html
> 
> hier haben sie die linkage angepasst. die vorteile gingen wohl auch für 27.5... ob soe das sx nochmal anpassen?



Wären alles nur Vermutungen. Frag doch mal bei commencal nach.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Dezember 2017)

Edit.


----------



## Fluhbike (27. Dezember 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Wären alles nur Vermutungen. Frag doch mal bei commencal nach.


Hab zweimal nachgefragt ohne antwort. Das ist nun dreimal angefragt ohne antwort :/


----------



## Force325 (27. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Hab zweimal nachgefragt ohne antwort. Das ist nun dreimal angefragt ohne antwort :/



Mir haben sie bislang immer geantwortet. Hab meine Fragen auf englisch gestellt.


----------



## Fluhbike (27. Dezember 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Mir haben sie bislang immer geantwortet. Hab meine Fragen auf englisch gestellt.


Ich auch immer englisch... einmal über facebook und zweimal über das kontaktformular. Wo hast du?


----------



## DerohneName (27. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Ich auch immer englisch... einmal über facebook und zweimal über das kontaktformular. Wo hast du?


Habe übers Kontaktformular auch immer ne Antwort bekommen. Ein Daniel dort (glaube so hieß er) spricht auch Deutsch


----------



## Fluhbike (27. Dezember 2017)

> Hello, you know, we also have holidays and that's why we didn't reply before now. And apologies also because we can't really tell you. The 2018 SUPREME SX is already released so it would be next year yet if there are any modifications. Sorry we can't be more accurate.. Thanks


 hab nochmals nachgebohrt aber ich bin so schlau als wie zuvor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Force325 (27. Dezember 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> hab nochmals nachgebohrt aber ich bin so schlau als wie zuvor



Ja es wird halt nicht alles verraten und das ist auch gut so .
Du wirst immer und überall Änderungen haben was dir nachher als besser verkauft wird. Was stört dich denn bzw. Worauf wartest du?


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Dezember 2017)

Mal ein zwischenfazit nach den ersten touren.

Bei matschigen bedingen kann ein Fender sicherlich Sinn machen. Nichts desto trotz bleibt der Dämpfer sehr gut geschützt.




Nach kauf wurden von mir im Hinblick auf den testbericht alle schrauben auf ihr Drehmoment überprüft. Ein erneutes überprüfen ergab das sich bislang keine schraube gelöst hat.


----------



## iceis (29. Dezember 2017)

Die Sache mit den Schrauben und den Drehmomenten hat man halt Grundsätzlich bei allen Fullys...wer da nie guckt und es löst sich nix hat doch eh nur Glück, kenn jedenfalls genug Räder wo man besser regelmässig kontrolliert.
Vorallem wenn man richtig ballern geht, z.b. Wildbad, da schaut man besser 2 mal am Tag ob alles noch fest is.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Januar 2018)

Muss die Schaltung noch einmal etwas nachstellen. Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:



 

Kann es sein, dass die Kette ein kleines Stück zu lang ist?


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Januar 2018)

Update:

Habe mir, weil ich dachte es passt, vom commencal v4 den mud Guard geholt für hinten.
Von den Bohrungen her passt dieser sogar, allerdings ist er offenbar nicht ganz auf das Supreme sx abgestimmt.
In den leichteren Gängen kommt nämlich die Kette an den mud guard.
Man müsste schon eine Ecke wegschneiden. 
Da der Kunststoff recht weich ist, habe ich es mal etwas auf biegung gebracht und lasse es mal für einige Stunden so stehen. Wenn er anschließend in der Form bleiben würde, könnte es passen.


----------



## iceis (30. Januar 2018)

Pinkbike Review sagt man kann +/- 1° im Supreme SX fahren.

Evtl. sind die nur davon ausgegangen weil man bei durchgehend 1,5" von 44/56 ausgeht? 

Winkelsteuersatz mit 41mm Durchmesser (das SX hat ja IS41 oben) hab ich bisher noch nirgends entdeckt.

Also einerseits gibts keine passenden Winkelsteuersätze und andererseits heißts halt bei Pinkbike +/- 1° geht.

Evtl. weis jemand von euch was da los ist?


----------



## 4Stroke (30. Januar 2018)

iceis schrieb:


> Pinkbike Review sagt man kann +/- 1° im Supreme SX fahren.
> 
> Evtl. sind die nur davon ausgegangen weil man bei durchgehend 1,5" von 44/56 ausgeht?
> 
> ...



Nein leider nicht.
Warum möchtest du den LW verändern?


----------



## iceis (31. Januar 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht.
> Warum möchtest du den LW verändern?



Kumpel baut sich eins auf, der wäre schon interessiert, muss aber nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 456496 (2. Februar 2018)

iceis schrieb:


> Kumpel baut sich eins auf, der wäre schon interessiert, muss aber nicht zwingend sein.



Bilder vom Custom Aufbau?

Eventuell kannst du mal herausfinden ob er mit einer normalen kettenlänge hinnimmt...


----------



## iceis (2. Februar 2018)

Er hat noch nicht alle Teile zusammen, evtl. stell ich mal ein Bild rein wenns fertig is.
Fox 36 RC2, DHX2, FlowMK3 LRS sind die Parts von denen ich weis das er sie verbauen wird.
Also wird schon gut brauchbar sein, aber jetzt auch nix ganz ganz spezielles.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Februar 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine explosionszeichnung vom Supreme sx finde?


----------



## xspace (10. Februar 2018)

https://tech.commencal.com/bike/SUPREME-SX-650B-BLACK-2018/287.html


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Februar 2018)

Gibt's hier schon jemanden der Erfahrungen hat mit einem Coil Dämpfer im Supreme SX?


----------



## Fluhbike (6. März 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt's hier schon jemanden der Erfahrungen hat mit einem Coil Dämpfer im Supreme SX?


keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (7. März 2018)

Bald kann ich evtl. was dazu sagen weil mein Kumpel seins jetzt aufgebaut hat aber ne härtere Feder fehlt ihm im Moment noch.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. März 2018)

iceis schrieb:


> Bald kann ich evtl. was dazu sagen weil mein Kumpel seins jetzt aufgebaut hat aber ne härtere Feder fehlt ihm im Moment noch.



Gibt's ein Update und Bilder?


----------



## iceis (17. März 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt's ein Update und Bilder?



Bild hab ich jetzt keins.
Gefahren is er schon des öfteren, mit 500er Feder wars ihm zu sehr am durchrauschen bei Kompressionen/Landungen, jetzt mit 550 ist er zufrieden.
Durchtrainierte 105kg ohne Kleidung bringt er auf die Waage.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. März 2018)

iceis schrieb:


> Bild hab ich jetzt keins.
> Gefahren is er schon des öfteren, mit 500er Feder wars ihm zu sehr am durchrauschen bei Kompressionen/Landungen, jetzt mit 550 ist er zufrieden.
> Durchtrainierte 105kg ohne Kleidung bringt er auf die Waage.



Falls du mal bilder hast, würde mich mal interessieren wie der coil im sx aussieht


----------



## Fluhbike (23. März 2018)

auf vital gibts bilder: https://m.vitalmtb.com/community/Angelucci-Alessio,45862/setup,35934


----------



## Fluhbike (3. Mai 2018)

Und wie sind die langzeiterfahrungen mit dem bike? Irgendwelche erkenntnisse? Reicht die kettenumschlingung wirklich zum treten?


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Mai 2018)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Und wie sind die langzeiterfahrungen mit dem bike? Irgendwelche erkenntnisse? Reicht die kettenumschlingung wirklich zum treten?



Nach 400km, top, einwandfrei.
Hatte ja schon ausführlicher etwas dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Koefte (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Bin jetzt auch glücklicher Supreme SX Fahrer und bereue nichts. Bin von einem Meta AM V4 auf das SX gewechselt. Die Geo des Rades ist von der ersten Minute genau meins gewesen. Mega geiles handling und ein super fahrgefühl. Bisher bereue ich absolut nichts. Bergauf pedalieren ging auch recht gut. Ich brauche aber auch nichts anderes, will keine recorde bergauf aufstellen.   Ride on


----------



## andeee09 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo an die sx  fahrer.
Wie groß seid ihr und welche RAHMEN Größe habt ihr?
Grü#e


----------



## Koefte (4. Juni 2018)

Hi, ich bin 176cm und fahre Rahmengröße M. Hätte auch eine L gepasst aber ich wollte es ein bissle verspielter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (4. Juni 2018)

andeee09 schrieb:


> Hallo an die sx  fahrer.
> Wie groß seid ihr und welche RAHMEN Größe habt ihr?
> Grü#e



XL Rahmen bei 190cm.


----------



## Fluhbike (25. Juli 2018)

29?


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Juli 2018)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> 29?



Nein 650b.
Stahlfeder steht dem Bike gut.


----------



## Fluhbike (25. Juli 2018)

Irgendwann kommts


----------



## 4Stroke (3. August 2018)

Edit: erledigt


----------



## Lambutz (23. Oktober 2018)

wird es eine 2019er Version geben? Auf der Internetseite wird nur die 2018er Version angeboten, nur noch in S und M.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (24. Oktober 2018)

Lambutz schrieb:


> wird es eine 2019er Version geben? Auf der Internetseite wird nur die 2018er Version angeboten, nur noch in S und M.



Abwarten...
Viele Hersteller stellen Anfang des Jahres immer noch neues vor


----------



## Fluhbike (1. Januar 2019)

Gespannt wie ein flitzebogen


----------



## Deleted 456496 (1. Januar 2019)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Gespannt wie ein flitzebogen



Tja hättest mal besser zugeschlagen.
Waren doch reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (1. Januar 2019)

Ich denke sie machen was an der kettenlinie und dem hebelwerk (wie beim 29er). Ausserdem bisschen antisquat. Dann hol ich mir nen rahmen. Die 18er version scheint mir nicht ausgereift.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (1. Januar 2019)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Ich denke sie machen was an der kettenlinie und dem hebelwerk (wie beim 29er). Ausserdem bisschen antisquat. Dann hol ich mir nen rahmen. Die 18er version scheint mir nicht ausgereift.



Völliger Nonsens was du schreibst.


----------



## Fluhbike (2. Januar 2019)

We will see


----------



## Hoffes (6. Januar 2019)

Ich hoffe das eine 29zoll Version kommt.

Würde ich mir direkt ein Rahmen ordern


----------



## hemi (10. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein SX zuzulegen (für Bikeparks, Finale usw.)
Gibt es irgendwie/wo die Möglichkeit eine Probefahrt zu machen?
Bin 176 cm,  gehe also von Rahmengröße M aus.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. März 2019)

hemi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein SX zuzulegen (für Bikeparks, Finale usw.)
> Gibt es irgendwie/wo die Möglichkeit eine Probefahrt zu machen?
> Bin 176 cm,  gehe also von Rahmengröße M aus.



Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2019)

-


----------



## andeee09 (31. März 2019)

Hey, jemand Interesse an einem Rahmen in Größe L (orange)
Gruß


----------



## Fluhbike (31. März 2019)

andeee09 schrieb:


> Hey, jemand Interesse an einem Rahmen in Größe L (orange)
> Gruß


Wieviel?


----------



## andeee09 (1. April 2019)




----------



## andeee09 (1. April 2019)

1100 Euro vhb!?


----------



## hemi (10. April 2019)

Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen ob hier jemand einen Ramen in M hat auf den ich mich mal setzen könnte?
Würde das Rad gerne ein paar meter bewegen befor ich mich endgültig entscheide...
Bin viel zwischen NRW, Hessen und Thüringen unterwegs.
Währe echt super wenn sich da jemand finden ließe 
Gerne auch per PN


----------



## 4Stroke (12. April 2019)

Edit erledigt


----------



## Fluhbike (16. Juni 2019)

Ist definitiv schluss mit supreme sx? Keine neuen bikes in sicht.


----------



## hemi (17. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte im April nachgefragt, vom SX gibt es wohl keine neue Produktion mehr und ein Nachfolger ist auch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2019)

Wie meiner Signatur zu entnehmen ist, plane ich gerade den Aufbau eines Supreme SX. Mich fasziniert einfach der HPP Hinterbau. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein Supreme SX in 29“. Bei 191 cm Körperlänge komme ich mit 29“ seit etwa 4 Jahren super zurecht und hätte, außer Dämpfer und Gabel, auch alle Teile liegen. Aber auch 27,5“ sind sicher fahrbar  und die zusätzlichen Investitionen überschaubar. Daher die Frage, ob jemand von Euch den direkten Vergleich zwischen dem SX und dem aktuellen 29“ Meta AM hat und mir zu meiner Entscheidung ein paar nützliche Hinweise geben kann. Was würdet Ihr (wieder kaufen), das SX oder das 29“ AM?

Vielleicht noch kurz zum Einsatzzweck: Typische Enduro-Touren bis 1500 Hm und natürlich jede Art von Bikepark und angeshuttelter Strecke.

Mein aktuelles Haupt-MTB ist ein Nicolai G13 mit 150 mm Federweg und Stahldämpfer. Ich bin also Gewicht gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (6. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie meiner Signatur zu entnehmen ist, plane ich gerade den Aufbau eines Supreme SX. Mich fasziniert einfach der HPP Hinterbau. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein Supreme SX in 29“. Bei 191 cm Körperlänge komme ich mit 29“ seit etwa 4 Jahren super zurecht und hätte, außer Dämpfer und Gabel, auch alle Teile liegen. Aber auch 27,5“ sind sicher fahrbar  und die zusätzlichen Investitionen überschaubar. Daher die Frage, ob jemand von Euch den direkten Vergleich zwischen dem SX und dem aktuellen 29“ Meta AM hat und mir zu meiner Entscheidung ein paar nützliche Hinweise geben kann. Was würdet Ihr (wieder kaufen), das SX oder das 29“ AM?
> 
> Vielleicht noch kurz zum Einsatzzweck: Typische Enduro-Touren bis 1500 Hm und natürlich jede Art von Bikepark und angeshuttelter Strecke.
> 
> Mein aktuelles Haupt-MTB ist ein Nicolai G13 mit 150 mm Federweg und Stahldämpfer. Ich bin also Gewicht gewohnt.


Das Meta wird dir zu klein sein, kurze Kettenstreben, flacher Sitzwinkel sind keine gute Kombination. 

Supreme SX wird bergab einfach besser fahren- insofern es ruppig ist, bei allem anderen wie zB Saalbach Hackelberg oA bist du mit dem Meta besser unterwegs. 

Würde mir die folgende Frage stellen: Kann ich das Potenzial des SX ausschöpfen...ansonsten das Meta oder ein anderes 29er Enduro.


----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hackelberg ist auch für mein G13 keine „Herausforderung“, was Federweg oder Geo angeht. Selbst die Pro-Line geht mit dem G13 prima (mein Lieblingstrail in Saalbach). Das mögliche Tempo wird hier vielleicht zum Teil durch den FW beschränkt (viel mehr durch den Fahrer). Es gibt aber schon häufig Bedingungen, wo etwas mehr Federweg ganz gut wäre (Bremswellen, Wurzelteppiche, Steinfelder, straffe Landungen). Hier fahre ich mit dem G13 häufig zu weit von hinten, weil es zu sehr rumpelt. Außerdem würde ich gern wieder ein etwas verspielteres Bike haben, allerdings in Referenz zu Nicolai, also schon laufruhig, aber mit weniger Kraft auf die Hinterbeine zu bringen. Und am Ende ist haben immer besser, als brauchen  Nach dem nächsten Bike folgt doch eh das übernächste.

Hast Du oder jemand sonst noch ein paar Eindrücke aus dem direkten Vergleich?


----------



## DerohneName (6. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Hackelberg ist auch für mein G13 keine „Herausforderung“, was Federweg oder Geo angeht. Selbst die Pro-Line geht mit dem G13 prima (mein Lieblingstrail in Saalbach). Das mögliche Tempo wird hier vielleicht zum Teil durch den FW beschränkt (viel mehr durch den Fahrer). Es gibt aber schon häufig Bedingungen, wo etwas mehr Federweg ganz gut wäre (Bremswellen, Wurzelteppiche, Steinfelder, straffe Landungen). Hier fahre ich mit dem G13 häufig zu weit von hinten, weil es zu sehr rumpelt. Außerdem würde ich gern wieder ein etwas verspielteres Bike haben, allerdings in Referenz zu Nicolai, also schon laufruhig, aber mit weniger Kraft auf die Hinterbeine zu bringen. Und am Ende ist haben immer besser, als brauchen  Nach dem nächsten Bike folgt doch eh das übernächste.
> 
> Hast Du oder jemand sonst noch ein paar Eindrücke aus dem direkten Vergleich?


Habe leider keins der beiden- ich würde aber das Supreme nehmen wenn du Proline etc fährst- die Drops und Gaps gehen bissl aufs Material (Lager etc)... Und der HPP ist sicher eine Nacht- hatte was ähnliches auf meinem Lapierre DH damals- das Ding Teil ist durch Steinfelder regelrecht geflogen, Anlieger hast du nur in der Gabel gespürt, war echt unglaublich. Ein DH722 war das. 

Nimm der das Supreme solange es das noch gibt- momentan- ist ja Ausverkauf... Habe auch geliebäugelt damit für reine Bikepark Tage. 


Ansonsten eventuell das Propain Spindrift- hat auch 180/180mm- mehr gibt's da aber auch nicht ehrlich an Bikes irgendwie


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie meiner Signatur zu entnehmen ist, plane ich gerade den Aufbau eines Supreme SX. Mich fasziniert einfach der HPP Hinterbau. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein Supreme SX in 29“. Bei 191 cm Körperlänge komme ich mit 29“ seit etwa 4 Jahren super zurecht und hätte, außer Dämpfer und Gabel, auch alle Teile liegen. Aber auch 27,5“ sind sicher fahrbar  und die zusätzlichen Investitionen überschaubar. Daher die Frage, ob jemand von Euch den direkten Vergleich zwischen dem SX und dem aktuellen 29“ Meta AM hat und mir zu meiner Entscheidung ein paar nützliche Hinweise geben kann. Was würdet Ihr (wieder kaufen), das SX oder das 29“ AM?
> 
> Vielleicht noch kurz zum Einsatzzweck: Typische Enduro-Touren bis 1500 Hm und natürlich jede Art von Bikepark und angeshuttelter Strecke.
> 
> Mein aktuelles Haupt-MTB ist ein Nicolai G13 mit 150 mm Federweg und Stahldämpfer. Ich bin also Gewicht gewohnt.



Vergleich habe ich, da beide gefahren.
Du müsstest das supreme sx bei 191cm aufjedenfall in XL nehmen. Ist aber meines Wissens ausverkauft.


----------



## DerohneName (6. August 2019)

https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/Mobile/cadre-supreme-sx-black-team-2018-c2x28435882
		


Gibt's noch in XL


----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Vergleich habe ich, da beide gefahren.



Das ist klasse. Kannst Du etwas dazu schreiben?

Es gibt den schwarzen Rahmen noch in XL. Passt da eigentlich ein Coil-Dämpfer hinein oder muss es Luft sein?


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist klasse. Kannst Du etwas dazu schreiben?
> 
> Es gibt den schwarzen Rahmen noch in XL. Passt da eigentlich ein Coil-Dämpfer hinein oder muss es Luft sein?



Was genau möchtest du denn wissen?
Kannst mir auch ne Nachricht schicken. 

Ja es passt auch ein Coil Dämpfer rein.


----------



## DerohneName (6. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist klasse. Kannst Du etwas dazu schreiben?
> 
> Es gibt den schwarzen Rahmen noch in XL. Passt da eigentlich ein Coil-Dämpfer hinein oder muss es Luft sein?


Passt von DHX2 bis CCDB alles rein  und soll auch sehr gut funktionieren 

@4Stroke: Um wieviel % geht das Supreme besser als der Meta bergab und um wie viel % etwa schlechter bergauf? 
Danke


----------



## hasardeur (15. September 2019)

Heute habe ich die erste richtige Probefahrt mit meinem neuen Supreme SX in XL machen können und muss sagen:

Was für ein Bügeleisen!

Ich bin begeistert, wie dieser Hinterbau funktioniert. Mit Float X2 wird einfach alles glattgebügelt, was in den Weg kommt. Und dabei bleibt es schön leise. Man hört nur den Sound der Nabe und das schön dumpfe Geräusch der Reifen.
Bergauf hilft die Plattformdämpfung etwas Ruhe ins Fahrwerk zu bringen. Es klettert nicht ganz so toll wie mein G13, aber besser als viele andere aktuelle Bikes. Insgesamt lässt es sich deutlich besser Pedalieren, als „befürchtet“.

Demnächst mache ich mal ein paar Bilder und schreibe ein paar Zeilen zum Aufbau.

Schade, dass Commencal dieses Bike nicht mehr baut, wobei so ein bisschen Exotenstatus auch toll ist, zumal es so super funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2019)

Wie versprochen, hier ein paar Bilder und die Ausstattungsliste:



























Rahmen: Commencal Supreme SX Team
Größe: XL
Federweg: 180 mm

Laufräder: E13 TRS auf Formula Naben (Boost), 30 mm Maulweite, 32 Speichen
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHR 2 2.4 WT TR, vorn in 3C MaxxTerra DD, hinten EXO mit Anaconda Insert
Bremsen: Magura MT5 mit Shimano XT Bremshebeln, Scheiben TRP TR-29 203/180 mm

Gabel: Rockshox Lyrik RCT3 DebonAir 180 mm
Dämpfer: Fox X2 Factory 230/65

Lenker: Sixpack Millenium Carbon auf 815 mm gekürzt
Griffe: ODI Rogue
Vorbau: Specialized Mountain Stem 45 mm
Steuersatz: Acros
Klemmung: Hope Head Doctor

Sattel: 66Sick El Flaco
Stütze: OneUp V2 180 mm

Kurbel: SRAM S1400 Carbon DUB 175 mm 34T
Innenlager: SRAM DUB
Schaltung: komplett SRAM GX Eagle
Pedale: Reverse Black One 

Den ersten Einsatz auf den Endurotrails am Reschensee hat es schon hinter sich und hat dort überzeugt. Dass es das Supreme SX schnell mag, ist klar, aber auch langsam technisch geht super. Lediglich an das sehr tiefe Tretlager muss man sich gewöhnen und beschränkt bei technischen Gegenanstiegen. Ein Bashguard ist schon im Zulauf, weil dringend nötig.
Mit ca. 15,7 kg inkl. Pedale ist es auch noch gut zu pedalieren. Antriebseinflüsse sind ohnehin gering.


----------



## hemi (15. Oktober 2019)

Rad 
Reschen 

Ein Bashguard ist bei mir schon länger Pflicht an meinen Rädern.
So wie die aussehen haben die bei mir schon einige Ketten gerettet.
Ich nehme da aber auch wenig Rücksicht...


----------



## Joey12345 (18. Dezember 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, hier ein paar Bilder und die Ausstattungsliste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt ja super und scheinbar weiß ein HPP Hinterbau auch beim Endurobike zu überzeugen. 
Hast du dein G13 trotzdem behalten?
Falls ja wäre es interessant wie du die wieder etwas konservativere Geometrie aber HPP Hinterbau mit der etwas progressiven Geometrie des G13 mit normalen Horst Link und 29er Laufrädern vergleichen würdest?

Das Forbidden Druid scheint ja durch die Bank auch sehr gut wegzukommen...


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2019)

Das G13 behalte ich. Die Bikes sind doch recht verschieden, ergänzen sich aber gut. Das Supreme ist so kurz auch nicht (492 mm Reach in XL). Es hat damit eine schöne Geo für etwas verspielteren Einsatz. Ich freue mich schon auf die neue Park-Saison.


----------



## andeee09 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Hast du an dem Fox Dämpfer an der unteren Aufnahme eine kugelgelagerte Aufnahme? Der original Dämpfer hätte ja eins drinnen?!
Danke


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2019)

Nein, Huber Bushings. Das Lager muss lediglich 30x8 mm haben.  Kugellager hat auch nur der Rock Shox SD. Einen Originaldämpfer gab es nicht, da ich nur den Rahmen gekauft hatte. Komplettbikes gab es nur in 2018.
Von dem Dämpfer bin ich übrigens begeistert. Eine so wirksame Dämpfung hatte ich bisher mit keinem Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andeee09 (18. Dezember 2019)

Okay danke,  hab ich mir jetzt auch geholt! Also den Dämpfer , bin gespannt!


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2020)

Wollte nochmal was zum Vergleich mit dem G13 schreiben. Parkbesuche waren ja noch nicht möglich in 2020, also ging nur normaler Traileinsatz. Mit relativ leicht rollenden Reifen (Vittoria Morsa + Inserts) geht das SX erstaunlich gut bergauf. Der enorme Anti Rise kommt hier zu tragen. Das SX wippt weniger, als das G13, auch mit offenem Dämpfer. Die Geo gefällt mir auch zunehmend besser für diese Art Bike. Lediglich an die erforderliche, sehr VR-orientierte Fahrweise muss ich mich noch mehr gewöhnen. „Hinten drin hängen“ mag das SX gar nicht, dann untersteuert es sofort und massiv.
Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum das SX nicht mehr gebaut wird. Vielleicht sollte Commencal sich das nochmal überlegen, wo HPP-Bikes doch gerade eine Renaissance erleben. Ein Ableger mit 29“ und 160 mm wäre sicher der Hammer.


----------



## DerohneName (10. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal was zum Vergleich mit dem G13 schreiben. Parkbesuche waren ja noch nicht möglich in 2020, also ging nur normaler Traileinsatz. Mit relativ leicht rollenden Reifen (Vittoria Morsa + Inserts) geht das SX erstaunlich gut bergauf. Der enorme Anti Rise kommt hier zu tragen. Das SX wippt weniger, als das G13, auch mit offenem Dämpfer. Die Geo gefällt mir auch zunehmend besser für diese Art Bike. Lediglich an die erforderliche, sehr VR-orientierte Fahrweise muss ich mich noch mehr gewöhnen. „Hinten drin hängen“ mag das SX gar nicht, dann untersteuert es sofort und massiv.
> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum das SX nicht mehr gebaut wird. Vielleicht sollte Commencal sich das nochmal überlegen, wo HPP-Bikes doch gerade eine Renaissance erleben. Ein Ableger mit 29“ und 160 mm wäre sicher der Hammer.


Das Problem ist, dass der Rahmen mit 140/160mm wahrscheinlich nicht weniger wiegen wird. 

Wenn ein Parkbike, dann wäre das SX meine erste Wahl. 
Aber halt (leider :-D ) kein Bedarf


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn Nicolai einen deutlich leichteren Rahmen in dieser Klasse fertigen kann, der bestimmt nicht labiler ist (G1 = 3,6 kg mit DC Zulassung!), dann wird auch der alte Max mindestens ein Pfund einsparen können. Das SX ist nirgendwo auf Gewicht optimiert, da ginge sicher einiges.


----------



## DerohneName (10. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn Nicolai einen deutlich leichteren Rahmen in dieser Klasse fertigen kann, der bestimmt nicht labiler ist (G1 = 3,6 kg mit DC Zulassung!), dann wird auch der alte Max mindestens ein Pfund einsparen können. Das SX ist nirgendwo auf Gewicht optimiert, da ginge sicher einiges.


Das stimmt- würde den Preis aber in die Höhe treiben. 

Alu Rahmen gehen auch leicht- siehe Last Glen, Coal etc. 
Aber dann muss man anderes Alu verwenden und aufwändiger fertigen- dann geht der Preisvorteil vom Commencal bisschen flöten. 

Dass die HPP Bikes gut gehen sieht man am Forbidden Druid oder dem Deviate Highlander etc. 

Wäre cool, wenn da andere Marken bisschen Wind reinbringen. 
Da geht innovationstechnisch sicher was. 

Das G1 ist zB preislich ne andere Hausnummer, dafür gleich schwer wie ein Santa Cruz aus Carbon :-D


----------



## saalbach 4ever (30. August 2020)

Jemand noch eins in Grösse M zu verkaufen?


----------



## Koefte (31. August 2020)

@saalbach 4ever hi ich habe eins in Größe M zu verkaufen. Schreib mir mal ne PN. Grüße Heiko


----------



## jkJR (31. März 2022)

Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus  
Hat schon mal jemand probiert mit der Fidlock UniBase eine Flasche im Rahmen zu befestigen? Bzw hat es da genug Platz?
Könnte günstig an ein XL kommen aber Flaschenhalter ist bei mir ein wichtiges Kriterium.
Gruß, 
Jeremy


----------



## Querbeat (14. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich grab den Thread auch mal wieder aus. 
Irgendwie lässt mich das Bike nicht so wirklich los. Hat evtl. jemand einen Rahmen in L abzugeben?
Zustand wäre zweitrangig, der Aufbau wird wenn ein Winterprojekt.

Viele Grüße,
Felix


----------



## Fluhbike (14. Oktober 2022)

Meinst du der ist noch fahrbar?

Edit: winkel sind noch ganz ok hab ich gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemi (15. Oktober 2022)

Also ich bin mit meinem noch immer zufrieden 👍🏻


----------



## Querbeat (15. Oktober 2022)

👍
da ich nur so "alte" Bikes habe sollte ich damit auch noch zurechtkommen 😉
denke die Schwierigkeit wird eher darin bestehen einen Rahmen aufzutreiben, die waren ja als sie aktuell waren schon nicht sehr verbreitet...


----------



## hemi (15. Oktober 2022)

Hab diesen Sommer im BP Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis noch einen anderen mit dem SX getroffen ☝🏼
Aber stimmt schon, insgesamt habe ich in der Zeit in der ich das Rad habe, vielleicht 3 bis 4 andere gesehen...

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche

PS: eventuell mal Commencal anschreiben, eventuell kennen die noch eine Quelle. Hilfreich sind die!


----------



## Fluhbike (18. Oktober 2022)

https://www.anibis.ch/de/d-motorrad-~-velo-fahrräder-mountainbikes--1705/commencal-supreme-sx-650b--44162872.aspx?fts=supreme+sx&pi=1&ps=20&pr=1

hier gibts ein M

Mit nem Ausflug nach Chatel kombinieren


----------

